
Design Manuals for Japan's 19th-Century Sweets - raleighm
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/wagashi-design
======
siruncledrew
I love the elegance, simplicity, and precision of Japanese design. Their
appreciation of past designs and incorporation into modern design is also
quite special and distinct. The past doesn’t get lost, but instead gets
iterated upon.

